# Good luck to everyone out tongiht



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Good luck everyone tonight conditions are great and it's pre-spawn for flats right now. I'll be fishing to daylight tomorrow. Let me know how all of you do !!


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

Best of luck to you


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Good luck! Out here now patiently waiting!


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Where's everyone fishing tonight ?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Skeeter hbu


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Saltfork my buddies catching some channels. No runs on any flatheads yet


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Just left, I had one run hebdropped after taking a few feet of line and didn't touch it again. The hunt continues !! Lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I got one 7lb channel last night other than that it was slow


----------

